# ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2007)

ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أولا: الثقة : 
عندما يكون موقف المرأة انفتاحيا وتقبليا نحو الرجل يشعر بأنه موثوق به ، والثقة عند الرجل تعني الاعتقاد بأنه يبذل أقصى جهد لرعاية وخير المرأة ، وعندما يكشف رد فعل المرأة الإيجابي في قدرات رجلها ونياته تكون أولى حاجات الحب الأولية قد أشبعت ويكون اكثر رعاية وانتباها لمشاعر زوجته وحاجاتها. 

ثأنياً: التقبل : 
عندما تتلقى وتستقبل المرأة الرجل بكل بحب واستحسان دون أن تحاول تغييره يشعر بأنه متقبل وهذا لا يعني أن الرجل كامل وليس لديه أخطاء ولكن يشير أنها لا تحاول تحسينه وأنها تثق بقيامه بالتحسينات المتعلقة به، فعندما بأنه متقبل يكون من السهل عليه أن ينصت إلى المرأة ويمنحها التفهم الذي تحتاج إليه وتستحقه. 

ثالثاً: التقدير: 
حين يقدر الرجل يشعر بأن جهده لم يذهب سدى وبالتالي يكون متمكنا أن يعطي اكثر وبصورة آلية محفزاً إلى احترام شريكته اكثر. 

رابعاً: الإعجاب: مثلما تحتاج المرأة إلى تفاني الرجل فالرجل يحتاج أن يشعر بإعجاب المرأة والإعجاب الذي يريده الرجل من المرأة هو أن تنظر إليه بإكبار وابتهاج واستحسان سار وأن تكون مسرورة من خصائصه الفريدة ومواهبه والتي يمكن أن تتضمن الفكاهة والقوة والإصرار والاستقامة والأمانة والغرام واللطف والحب والتفهم والتفوق والنجاح والكرم والشهامة والتفاني في رعاية الأسرة وغيرها من الفضائل وحين يشعر الرجل بأن المرأة معجبة به يشعر بالأمن إلى درجة تجعله ينذر ينذر نفسه لأسرته وزوجته ويهيم بها. 

خامسا:الاستحسان: كل رجل يريد في أعماقه أن يكون بطل امرأته أو فارسها في درع لامع ودلالة أنه نجح في اختباراتها هو استحسانها وموقف المرأة الاستحساني يعترف بالطيبة في الرجل ويعبر عن الرضا الشامل به ( تذكري بأن بذل الاستحسان لرجل لا يعني موافقته دائما)ً والموقف الاستحساني يركز على المواقف ونوايا الخيرة والإيجابية في أعمال الرجل وعندما يتلقى الرجل الاستحسان يكون من السهل عليه أن يصادق على مشاعر المرأة. 

سادساً:التشجيع: يحتاج الرجل إلى التشجيع من المرأة والتشجيع يعني التعبير عن الثقة بقدراته وشخصيته وهذا يعطي الأمل والشجاعة للرجل، ويشجع على إظهار كل إمكانياته، أن التشجيع الدائم من المرأة للرجل يحفزه إلى أن يقدم اطمئنانا لطيفً هي بحاجة إليه. 

(قاعدة هامة ) 
يظهر الخير والحب في الرجل عندما تشبع حاجات الحب الست الأولية لديه، ولكن حين لا تعرف المرأة ماذا يحتاج إليه الرجل أساسا وتعطي حب رعاية بدل من حب ثقة، يمكن دون علم أن تخرب علاقتهما 
شكل الحب الذي تريدها المرأة من الرجل................ 
أن معظم حاجتنا العاطفية والنفسية يمكن تلخيصها في حاجتنا إلى الحب، أن لدى المرأة والرجل 12 حاجة إلى الحب موزعه بتساوي وكلها مهمة بقدر متساو، يحتاج الرجل إلى ( الثقة، والتقبل والتقدير، والإعجاب، والاستحسان، والتشجيع) وتحتاج المرأة إلى ( الرعاية، والتفهم ، والاحترام، والإخلاص ، والتصديق، والاطمئنان ).​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة*

ياريت الكل يقول رأيه​


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة*

بصراحه مفيش حاجه اقولها غير ان ده صح بس صعب 
اكيد كل واحد وواحده فينا نفسه تتوافر ليه ويوفر الاحتياجات دى بس بيتهيالى انها مكلفه او متعبه ومحدش يقدر يديها او بمعنى اصح نادر اوى اللى بيعمل كده
بس بجد نصايح حلوة لو اتنفذت هيبقى الكل سعيد فعلااا​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> بصراحه مفيش حاجه اقولها غير ان ده صح بس صعب
> اكيد كل واحد وواحده فينا نفسه تتوافر ليه ويوفر الاحتياجات دى بس بيتهيالى انها مكلفه او متعبه ومحدش يقدر يديها او بمعنى اصح نادر اوى اللى بيعمل كده
> بس بجد نصايح حلوة لو اتنفذت هيبقى الكل سعيد فعلااا​




كل واحد بحاول يا فيبى وربنا عليه الباقى

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة*

شكراً كتيير على الموضوع الجميل وبحب اقولك ان كتير له دور في العلاقة الزوجية , بس بدي أعلق على النقطة السادسة وهي انا و اصدقائي حالياً بحاجتها كتير لأنه احنا غير متزوجيين وفي بداية بنائنا للمستقبل و بحاجة تشييع كبير , لو هذا التشجييع كان من فتاه تشجعني علشان استمر انا وهي في المستقبل في زواج سعيد و حياه هادئه يكون ده دافع كبير جداً ليه .


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة*



طارق ابوحنا قال:


> شكراً كتيير على الموضوع الجميل وبحب اقولك ان كتير له دور في العلاقة الزوجية , بس بدي أعلق على النقطة السادسة وهي انا و اصدقائي حالياً بحاجتها كتير لأنه احنا غير متزوجيين وفي بداية بنائنا للمستقبل و بحاجة تشييع كبير , لو هذا التشجييع كان من فتاه تشجعني علشان استمر انا وهي في المستقبل في زواج سعيد و حياه هادئه يكون ده دافع كبير جداً ليه .





ربنا يرزقك بالبنت اللى تشجعك وتبقى حافر ليك للمستقبل

وللحياه الهاديه الجميله والاسره السعيده

ربنا يحققلك كل ما تتمناه​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ربنا يرزقك بالبنت اللى تشجعك وتبقى حافر ليك للمستقبل
> 
> وللحياه الهاديه الجميله والاسره السعيده
> 
> ربنا يحققلك كل ما تتمناه​



*ربنا يسمع منك , وشكراً كتير* :94::94::94:


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة*



طارق ابوحنا قال:


> *ربنا يسمع منك , وشكراً كتير* :94::94::94:




شكرااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sparrow (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة*

موضوع جميل يا كاندي
ونصايح هايله  وتنفيذ نصها حتي تخلي البيت سعيد
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة*



sparrow قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كاندي
> ونصايح هايله  وتنفيذ نصها حتي تخلي البيت سعيد
> شكرا لتعبك





ميرسى يا حببتى

على مشاركتك الجميله​


----------

